# Official fingers classified in our forum request



## tgross144 (Dec 18, 2006)

+1

Tim


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

In..


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm all for it


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh yeah!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Besides the ability to list bows acceptable for shooting with fingers, it would be helpful to list accessories designed for finger shooters: plungers, rests, tabs, etc.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I guess I proposed this crazy train and I'll jump on it.

Big +1 on accessories too since it's tough to find a Star Hunter rest buried among all the drop-aways.

-Grant


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

biblethumpncop said:


> Besides the ability to list bows acceptable for shooting with fingers, it would be helpful to list accessories designed for finger shooters: plungers, rests, tabs, etc.


 yes, great idea to have finger shooting bows and accessories listed in classifieds in the finger shooting forum, like the FITA classifieds in the FITA forum. most helpful for both those WTB and for sale items.


----------



## 13Smity (Mar 21, 2012)

Great Idea! I'm in!!!


----------



## Finger Bow (Jul 22, 2012)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

I am for a listing of this type, but one problem that I see is that many target archers also enjoy shooting bows that us finger shooters want to shoot. As a result, there will be many good finger bows that will fail to get listed in the "fingers classifieds." This can also happen with other items as well. I guess if people who are browsing the general classifieds can always post a link to the other threads.

William


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

good idea, especially because of accesssories, that would be easier to find.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm for it but would just lump all ''finger'' objects in one '' finger things for sale'' place .


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Just for the record, it was Grant's idea.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

trainer_will said:


> I am for a listing of this type, but one problem that I see is that many target archers also enjoy shooting bows that us finger shooters want to shoot. As a result, there will be many good finger bows that will fail to get listed in the "fingers classifieds." This can also happen with other items as well. I guess if people who are browsing the general classifieds can always post a link to the other threads.
> 
> William


That is a legit point. But can you list an item in both forums? Or at least you could list it in one, and put a thread in the other making reference? IE list it in target bows, but then go to the fingers classified section and just put a thread linking to the other?


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh yeah


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm in. A little more publicity in the Classifieds may also get some guys who have long forgotten finger bows collecting dust to put them up for sale, and maybe extend our inventory a bit. We might even get one or two interested in shooting our style!


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

count me in


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I think it would be an awesome addition.
We just need to get everyone on board so that the Admin. sees how many would like it.
Don.


----------



## instinktivfling (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, I'm in.


----------



## chrisnme (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm In


----------



## bowhunter2232 (Jan 5, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Just let me know when most have commented and I will notify admin of this thread so they can review the comments and make a decision.


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

given the uniqueness of our equipment and the very small market it is ridiculous to list something in the regular classifieds forum without mentioning it in the finger forum too. They would save us all a lot of headaches if they would do the same thing the F.I.T.A. people have where there is a specific classifieds sub-forum. 

I'm all in!


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## Irish Archer (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd like it. It can be difficult to seek out the bows that would work well with fingers. It's all I shoot.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

It would be much easier for those of us looking for our unique items, rather than constantly digging and sifting through the tons of bows and equipment in the regular classifieds. This is a great idea.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

It would be great to have a section of Finger Shooters equipment. Instead of having to search a specific item when I want something. Someone may be selling something that I hadn't though I needed at the time, but seeing it listed in a category with other like equipment, I would have the opportunity to buy it. I think this is a very good idea.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

would be great to have an easy place to find fingers bows. they are hard to find as it is


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

Great idea and long overdo. +1


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Sound like a good ideal wouldn't have to look through 100 post to maybe find one finger bow


----------



## Draw27 (Dec 7, 2010)

That would be nice to have a fingers classy's would save a lot of search time.


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm all for it ASAP!


----------



## ougarti (Nov 2, 2013)

+1

Jim


----------



## Indianajohn (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been thinking about it for a long time!


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

It would be nice. Im in.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Since I am a Trad/Recurve/Compound Finger shooter,,, AND a Bow-a-Holic, I'm all in...Jim


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## ALASKA (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah +1 :beer:


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

mitchell said:


> OK, who would be for it? Who would like to see a classified section for fingers bows etc, and if possible inside this forum? This is not a criticism, but on the other thread the question seemed to be is there enough interest?
> 
> Mitchell


I believe we have a quorum.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

It looks like the numbers are slowly climbing, lets go everyone.
Get all the finger shooters you know to join in.
Don.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I will submit this thread to admin tomorrow morning when AT HQ reopens for business.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Double S.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

This will work on many many levels.
Given that the vast majority of the equipment us finger shooters use is exclusive to finger shooting, this would narrow down the “Endless” searching in the classified forum.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

b0w_bender said:


> given the uniqueness of our equipment and the very small market it is ridiculous to list something in the regular classifieds forum without mentioning it in the finger forum too. They would save us all a lot of headaches if they would do the same thing the F.I.T.A. people have where there is a specific classifieds sub-forum.
> 
> I'm all in!


I agree. It is a pain to look for used finger bows in the general classifieds.


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

Best thing since PBJ HHEEEHAAA !!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I just submitted this thread for review.:thumbs_up


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Simon,
Thank you for all the help you can give us on this....:thumbs_up

Don.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Same here. Thank you.


----------

